
The tablet office: are businesses ready for Windows 8? - karimkanji18
http://blogs.itbusiness.ca/2012/10/the-tablet-office-are-businesses-ready-for-windows-8/
======
Cbasedlifeform
The author may be "a visionary technology executive with the drive to bring to
market innovative and profitable solutions [and] an experienced team leader
under start-up and growth conditions" but I confess I've rarely seen an
article with less real content or newsworthiness. A quote from Ballmer raving
about how Win 8 is going to change everything?

